# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Problme d'intgration de ehcache dans Spring

## anthony22360

Bonjour, 

Je suis actuellement dans une impasse. En effet, je cherche  intgrer ehcache avec Spring 2.0.5. 

Voici donc comment je m'y suis pris : 

Configuration Spring : 


```

```

Configuration ehcache : 


```

```

Et voici l'ensemble de mes libraires : 
Cf PJ - Sans titrelib.png

Ensuite, lorsque j'excute mon code, voici l'erreur qui est souleve : 



```

```

Savez-vous ou je me serais tromp dans ma configuration ?

Merci d'avance.

----------


## jeffray03

Salut 
peux-tu nous donner le code de ton Api.java, la line 80 est interessante.
Eric

----------


## anthony22360

C'est la ligne : ApplicationContext ctx = new ClassPathXmlApplicationContext("spring-config.xml"); 
Je pense ! Et c'est normal vu que c'est lors de l'initialisation de spring.

----------


## jeffray03

NoSuchMethodError veut en principe dire que tu utilises 2 versions differentes de Spring dans ton Application, essaies de verifier cela.
Merci.

----------


## anthony22360

J'ai migr vers spring 3.1. 
Sans le cache mon application fonctionne sans problme donc la configuration est bonne. 

J'ai alors remis le cache. Et j'ai du changer au-dessus de chacunes des mthodes de ma classe services : 

Les annotations suivantes : 



```

```

Par celles-ci : 



```

```

Ensuite je lance mon application, et voici l'erreur qui m'est retourne :



```

```

----------


## anthony22360

J'ai rsolu le problme en ajoutant tout simplement les jar : 

ehcache-1.2.4.jar
ehcache-spring-annotations-1.1.0.jar

Mais j'en ai un autre (a n'en fini plus vous allez me dire ! ^^) 

Voici l'erreur : 



```

```

----------


## jeffray03

Salut, essaies de configurer comme ceci:


```

```

----------


## anthony22360

Ok je fais a et je te redis si a marche  ::):

----------


## anthony22360

Voici l'erreur que j'ai maintenant : 



```

```

----------


## anthony22360

J'ai supprimer les annotations gnrant l'erreur prcdente ; 

Cependant j'ai ceci maintenant et vu que c'est ton code dont il parle, je ne sais pas quoi faire l : 



```

```

[EDIT] Je vois que l'on peux viter le problme en enlevant : 


```

```

Mais l je perd mon second cache :/

----------


## jeffray03

salut 
enleve dans ta configuration-spring les 2 definitions:


```

```

car tu as deja fait:


```
ehcache:annotation-driven cache-manager="ehCacheManager" />
```

et donnes nous lerreur qui va se produire.
Eric

----------


## anthony22360

J'enlve juste a : 



```

```

ou bien a : 



```

```

?

----------


## anthony22360

Voici la config : 



```

```

et l'erreur : 



```

```

Sachant qu'avant, grce  ton code j'avais cette config : 



```

```

et l'erreur suivante : 



```

```

J'ai essay de rsoudre le problme : En enlevant un des deux caches.
J'ai donc supprim les lignes suivantes de la config : 



```

```

Et l le programme fonctionne sans erreurs mme si je ne suis pas sur que le cache reoit bien les lments que je rcupre. 
Car je n'ai rien implment  part les annotations du type : 



```

```

----------


## jeffray03

super

----------


## anthony22360

Tu ne sais pas comment faire donc pour que j'ai deux caches ? 

Et sais-tu comment je peux vrifier que le cache se remplis correctement ? 
Car comme je t'ai dit je n'ai mis que des annotations, c'est tout ce qu'il faut faire ou ai-je d'autres choses  ajouter ?

----------


## jeffray03

en faisant :


```

```

----------


## jeffray03

les 2 caches devraient etre defini dans ton fichier ehcache.xml bien sur.
Eric

----------


## anthony22360

Et je n'ai rien  mettre en plus dans la config spring ?


```

```

----------


## jeffray03

non non, ceci suffit:


```
<ehcache:annotation-driven cache-manager="ehCacheManager" />
```

----------


## anthony22360

On s'est mal compris alors ^^. 

J'ai du laisser la config l et non faire avec : 



```

```

Car avec celle-ci j'obtiens cette erreur : 



```

```

----------


## jeffray03

ah ok, ajoute ceci voir:


```

```

----------


## anthony22360

Trs bien vu :p a marche avec :



```

```

Donc normalement avec les annotations au-dessus de mes methodes les caches vont se remplir ?
Comment puis-je m'en assurer ?

----------


## jeffray03

```

```

----------


## anthony22360

a ne fonctionne pas chez moi le 



```
@Cacheable(cacheName="personneCache")
```

Mais a marche avec 



```
@Cacheable(value = "personneCache")
```

Merci pour ton aide en tout cas ! C'est trs apprciable !  bientt.

----------


## jeffray03

nya pas de quoi.
A bientot

----------

